

Predictive Optimizing Code Loading - avodonosov
https://github.com/avodonosov/pocl#readme

======
khc
sounds very similar to [https://www.instartlogic.com/blog/dont-buy-the-
javascript-yo...](https://www.instartlogic.com/blog/dont-buy-the-javascript-
you-dont-use)

~~~
avodonosov
Indeed, very similar! This confirms I'm doing a right thing.

~~~
avodonosov
I've been pointed to another research of the same idea:
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/doloto/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/doloto/)

------
ericclemmons
I was really curious to see code, but the README ends with:

    
    
      It would be nice to find support for several month of work to continue investigating the POCL concept.

------
bananaboy
Nice idea. Kind of like a demand paging system for the web.

------
gmmeyer
This is cool, but it would be a lot cooler if I could see how it's done.

